# Samsung LN46B540 Service menu?



## scott1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know the buttons to press on the remote to get into the service menu for the Samsung LN46B540? 

The reason I'm looking to get into the service menu is to enable video playback, if possible. The media play only has 2 options; photo and audio. Will a firmware update help this? 

I also have a LN46C530 which already has this enabled. Does the "B" series not support video playback?

Thanks, in advance, for your help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You can try this:
Samsung TV Service Menu Codes - PLASMA / LCD / CRT / RPTV

You should be extremely careful when working in a service menu. You can do a lot of damage.


----------

